# Farewell to my best friend



## sjrwinder (Feb 2, 2016)

Rooster J went to the rainbow bridge this morning. He was in alot of pain last night and only slept about fifteen minutes. I hope it's not too long before we meet on that bridge and walk off into the sunrise forever. Man do I miss him so much.
The first photo he doesn't look to be in pain but he really was that was Sunday.
The second photo was from mid December  on our way back from duck hunting in Illinois


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 2, 2016)

Sorry Buddy


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 2, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## jritchey65 (Feb 2, 2016)

Sorry for your loss man


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear brother


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 2, 2016)

So sorry for ur loss ....


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Feb 2, 2016)

sorry for your loss, nothing can replace the memories of a great companion.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2016)

Beautiful pup, remember the good times.


----------



## antharper (Feb 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear, I've often wondered why God didn't make dogs live as long as humans ! Good looking dog , I'm sure u have enough memories with him to last a lifetime!


----------



## cr00241 (Feb 2, 2016)

Sorry for the loss


----------



## GAGE (Feb 2, 2016)

Very tough, and sorry for your loss.


----------



## tkyklr1 (Feb 3, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## chase870 (Feb 3, 2016)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Maydog (Feb 3, 2016)

Just went through it in October with my lab. I know how you feel man, its tough. Remember the good times.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 3, 2016)

Sorry for the loss of Roster J.....Looks like a great
dog......

Your avatar is perfect !!!!


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Feb 3, 2016)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Feb 3, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## sjrwinder (Mar 21, 2016)

Well I got Rooster J's replacement Sat he has big paws to fill. Please help me welcome JB Books into my life.


----------



## Havana Dude (Mar 21, 2016)

They say a good testament to having lost a good dog is to replace them with another. Looks like you have, congrats. Nice looking pup.


----------



## flatsmaster (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice looking pup .... Hello a few sleepless nights ... Enjoy the journey !!!!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 24, 2016)

sjrwinder said:


> Well I got Rooster J's replacement Sat he has big paws to fill. Please help me welcome JB Books into my life.



That name wouldn't be off of a particular movie would it?


----------



## sjrwinder (Mar 24, 2016)

Absolutely all my best friends have been named after AMERICA'S GREATEST " JOHN WAYNE "


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 24, 2016)

Sorry for your loss and beautiful looking pup.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 24, 2016)

Sorry about your loss.

Puppy breath solves lots of problems. Congrats on the new puppy


----------



## Horns (Mar 24, 2016)

Glad you were able to get you another pup. Hopefully he will be just as fine of a dog as Rooster J


----------



## oops1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Mar 24, 2016)

Sorry for your loss!


----------

